# Fehler in ecockpit Bibliothek WagoAppWeatherForecast.FbGetOpenWeatherMap ?



## holgermaik (20 Dezember 2019)

Ich rufe mit WagoAppWeatherForecast.FbGetOpenWeatherMap Wetterdaten von "openweathermap.org" ab.
Leider bekomme ich keine BildID zum Wettersymbol.
Laut Antwort von openweathermap sind die Daten enthalten, werden aber von dem Baustein nicht ausgewertet.
Kann dies jemand bestätigen?





ecockpit Ver. 1.6.0.7
Bibliothek Ver. 1.0.1.0

Holger


----------



## JoeD (27 Dezember 2019)

Moin, ja das Verhalten kann ich bestätigen. 
Die ID wird auch bei mir nicht angezeigt.
Mal an den Wago Support wenden...

Joe


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (30 Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 
Eine neue Version der Bibliotheken "WagoAppWeatherForecast und WagoAppJSON" wird mit dem nächsten e!cockpit Release verteilt oder kann beim Wago Support angefragt werden.


----------



## holgermaik (31 Mai 2020)

Zur Info
Der Fehler wurde in der aktuellen Version behoben.
An dieser Stelle mal ein großes Lob an der Support von Wago.
Holger


----------

